# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Trappel in der Signatur?

## Helmut.2

Guten Morgen Ralf-Rainer und Holger,

was mache ich verkehrt, daß in meiner Signatur das unten stehende auch mit drin steht?

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}

habe schon alles mögliche versucht es weg zu bekommen nur wenn in meiner Signatur nichts steht, dann ist es natürlich auch weg! Das ist aber doch nicht Sinn der Sache oder?

Danke und Herzliche Grüsse
Helmut

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Helmut,

ich nehme an, dass Du Deine Signatur entweder teilweise oder ganz in einem Textverarbeitungsprogramm (WORD?) vorgeschrieben und dann per drag-'n-drop in Dein Profil übertragen hast. Das war eine in Word unsichtbare Formatanweisung, mit der der Forumseditor nichts anfangen kann und die er deshalb anzeigt, siehe "Hinweise zur Registrierung, letzter Absatz. Ich habe die Formatierungsanweisung gelöscht.

Ralf

----------


## Helmut.2

Danke Ralf-Rainer,



> Hallo Helmut, ich nehme an, dass Du Deine Signatur entweder teilweise oder ganz in einem Textverarbeitungsprogramm (WORD?) vorgeschrieben und dann per drag-'n-drop in Dein Profil übertragen hast. 
> Ralf


 Leider war das wieder eine unnötige Arbeit und es ist gut möglich, daß das über das Word gegangen ist und das war nicht meine Absicht!

Ich schreibe meistens gleich hier in die Maske aber es komm schon mal vor auf Word auszuweichen und hier gebe ich aber die Kopie in den Editor von hier übertrage ich es dann in die schreib Maske.

Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, dann hätte ich den Fehler selbst ausbügeln können, bin leider nicht darauf gekommen. Sorry, werde mich bemühen weniger "nicht offensichtliche" Fehler zu machen!

Danke und Grüsse
Helmut

----------

